# Hi



## HappenedToMe123 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm here looking for different perspectives


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Mods do you need to do something so he can post?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Mods do you need to do something so he can post?


He should be able to start posting now.


----------

